# Huge blue water weed line ;)



## Norseman (Jun 11, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm 100nm South of the Gran Cayman island and about 50nm North of the Rosalind Bank headed North East with no time to fish  but there was some serious wishful thinking going on


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hook to it and drag it up this way.


----------

